# can i store S&W Pistol field stripped?



## tmodesto (Nov 19, 2007)

Question from experts: can i store my 910S field stripped in 2 different boxes? (say barrel and slide in one, rest in another)


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Yes, but Why would you want to may I ask?


----------



## bompa (Oct 26, 2006)

*look what happened*

Hey Baldy look what happened..I put a Glock 17 and a SW9ve in the same box and a week later thewre was a S&W MP9 in there too..
They must have done something and I ended up with the best of both worlds..

How are you doing old man ??

Henry


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 1, 2008)

tmodesto said:


> Question from experts: can i store my 910S field stripped in 2 different boxes? (say barrel and slide in one, rest in another)


Yep you can but why the DC gun ban got overturned.


----------

